# Help a girl out!



## kieshalynn (Aug 8, 2012)

*Anyone have any weight loss tips?*

*I need to lose like... a lot. LOL. If anyone here has loss like a serious amount... your secrets would be greatly appreciated! =)*


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm working on losing 15ish, and have been using My Fitness Pal on my Iphone. That helps a lot, because you monitor your daily calories through out the day. It helps with over-eating. Also looking up weight watchers recipies. I'm a huge snacker, I found a these muffin/cupcakes that are only 97 calories and they're awesome. And all it took to make them was water, spice cake mix, and pumpkin pie filling. Also another thing is whatever you eat, cut your portions and add more fruit/veggies. You get full on the RIGHT stuff. Cut out soda if you can... Drinks in general are unnecessary calories. If you can drink juice/water do that. My fitness pal really opens your eyes to stuff like that.


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 9, 2012)

my fitness pal is definitely a good way. if you don't have an iphone, it's free on their website as well. 

  	cutting out a lot of breads and not a lot of dairy helps as well. my friend has lowered her intake of both things and has had some success. 

  	also look up jillian michaels 30 minute shred- all 3 levels are on youtube. they're hardcore but they definitely work if you're serious about losing weight.


----------



## Merula (Aug 10, 2012)

For me, I need _motivation_ to work out which leads me to eat better (don't want to undo that darn hard work) and I've become a fan of Blogilates. I printed out her calendar and when I get home from work I just do a google search on the daily workout, and then add some other cardio vids of hers and call it a day. Her attitude definitely keeps me going, which I really enjoy.


----------



## urshz (Aug 12, 2012)

My motivation was that I had a good look in the mirror and said to myself "Girl you are 20 years old. If there is a time in your life when you can look the best you can it is now. You don't want to be literally in the best years of your life and be fat. Don't mess it up!"


  	There is a good website where you can log your calorie intake. Make sure you don't forget to log small snacks, because at the end of the day they add up and that could be extra 400 calories 

  	I don't know if we are allowed to link web pages, but just trying to be helpful: http://caloriecount.about.com


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 14, 2012)

Also a good way to start losing weight is to cut down your portion sizes and drink lots of water, that's what I did, believe me just doing that helps alot. I used to feel bloated alot of the time but since eating smaller and drinking water throughout the day, I feel so much lighter. I also use workout DVDs, I have Zumba and Kim Kardashian Fit In Your Jeans By Friday ( gives me quite a decent workout where I feel sore) HTH


----------



## urshz (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah. Alot of times you will feel like you are hungry, but you are actually thirsty.
  	What I would do is always drink 2 glasses of water before having a lunch, so that I'd feel more full and not eat that much.
  	Then I'd drink 1 after the meal aswell.


----------



## sideculture (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm currently on my weight loss journey, here are some of the things I'm learning 



 		I've found that setting small goals help. It's so daunting to think about my long-term goal, which is around 50lbs. It's intimidating to think of how much of my eating and workout habits I'll have to overhaul, and how much hard work, time and effort it's going to take to get there. But committing to working out three times this week or not having soda this month -- that I can handle  
 

 		Using sites that track your calories, like other people mentioned above, is super helpful, too. I honestly could not even fathom how many calories I was eating on some days, until I tracked them. It helps you make better choices when you have the honest and accurate information staring you in the face. 
 

 		And don't be afraid of the scale! I went about two years without stepping on the scale because I was afraid/ashamed to know what the number was. "Ignorance is bliss" and all that... And even if weight is not the only measure of success, it's a very valuable tool to track progress. 	
 		Try new things to figure out what works for you. I've tried tons of different group exercise classes, diet plans, exercise regimens, online and offline tools. There are good and bad things about all of them, and what works for other people didn't always work for me. But through exploring new things and having a bunch of failures, I'm finally starting to build a relationship with what works for me. 	
 		Prepare yourself for slow progress. I'd heard so many stories of people making one small change in their lives and "the weight just fell off". I wish! My weight loss has been slow and steady -- and although I would love for more weight to just melt off, it isn't realistic (unless I want to full on blitz and radically change my diet and workout like a maniac for four hours everyday). Be proud of hitting little milestones, every pound counts. 
 
  	Hope this helps


----------



## ohmissdee (Oct 10, 2013)

Keep a food journal and if you can, have a buddy be your health partner  I would text my buddy everytime I felt the urge to binge on sweets and they would try to talk me out of it. They would also hold me accountable for all of my actions. Keeping a food journal helps you review what you ate and it'll help you switch out some food items for healthier food items (I love subway sandwiches and I switched my bread to honey oat instead of italian). Start out slow and get used to the routine. If you bite off more than you can chew you'll give up and get scared. Slow and steady wins when it comes to weight loss. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## namkhoa68 (Apr 12, 2016)

sideculture said:


> I'm currently on my weight loss journey, here are some of the things I'm learning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tks you so much


----------

